# Liquid Nails safety?



## AdhamhRuadh (Jun 17, 2016)

It's been discussed before, but what does everyone think about the safety of using liquid nails in enclosures?
I was hoping to use some (along with small nails) to attach some Cowdroy plastic tracks to some melamine enclosures (have just used silicone in the past, but wanted to use something a little stronger).
Just feel a little uneasy using the original Liquid Nails, as it's solvent-based.
Has anyone used Liquid Nails Fast Grab (or the cheaper Parfix Maxi Nails Fast)? Apparently "low odour & low VOC". Pretty sure it's water-based, also. Does anyone know if it will actually adhere to the plastic tracks (plastic being the fickle ******* that it is)?


Adam


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 17, 2016)

Yup, used it often. Just let it cure well before you put animals in.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 17, 2016)

I've always used the original solvent-based Liquid Nails to secure plastic sliding glass track, without any problems at all, but I do leave the enclosure to sit for a couple of days before use. I always wipe the track and the substrate with acetone first, to ensure good adhesion - the acetone "activates" the underside of the track and ensures a good bond. As a matter of fact I was dismantling a couple of very old enclosures this week, and thought I might be able to salvage the track, but the LN had such a grip on the bottom of the track I couldn't easily get it off.

I wouldn't use the water-based stuff - it won't have the solvent "bite" and because it relies on evaporation, it may take a long time to bond, if it ever does.

There's a fairly new solvent-based silicone product from Selleys called 3in1, comes in clear and white, which they say sticks to most plastics. I've used it as a filler and adhesive in a few applications, but not with glass track, but I'm building a few enclosures at the moment so I'll be testing it with glass track in the next few days. About $11 per cartridge if I recall, quite a bit more expensive than LN, but the colours make it a useful option.

Jamie


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Will probably just go with the original, then, as I won't be putting animals in for a little while anyway.



pythoninfinite said:


> There's a fairly new solvent-based silicone product from Selleys called 3in1, comes in clear and white, which they say sticks to most plastics. I've used it as a filler and adhesive in a few applications, but not with glass track, but I'm building a few enclosures at the moment so I'll be testing it with glass track in the next few days. About $11 per cartridge if I recall, quite a bit more expensive than LN, but the colours make it a useful option.
> Jamie



Would be interested to hear how this goes, Jamie.


Cheers,
Adam


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, when I'm in a position to use most of a cartridge in the next few days, I'll let you know. But I would seriously suggest that you get a small can of acetone from Bunnings or wherever and wipe down the back of the track and the other surface - it will help to consolidate a strong bond when you use Liquid Nails.

Jamie


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 17, 2016)

I've used the original liquid nails both on plastic track that had come away and also tile stacks for our small monitors. As has already been said, the key is to let it cure and air.


----------

